# Booroola sheep source?



## nissa_loves_cats (Oct 18, 2010)

I am looking for sources of Booroola sheep. I am aware of Tamarack Lamb and Wool in MN, and there is Prolific Acres in Canada, but no others.

Since Tamarack has been selling their stock for a while, some other farms must have bought from them, but can't locate any. 

I'm actually hoping to buy from Tamarack, but haven't had any responses to my emails and so am looking into other sources.


----------

